# subclass 461 visa processing



## manimehra22 (Oct 12, 2014)

hi 
anybody applied in subclass 461 visa at australian high commision , new delhi..???

i applied on 3rd sep 2014. two months ago. but havn't received any communication yet.

immigration site says it will take 3months for high risk country.

I submitted everything with my application except health insurance. 

please help


----------



## Hazel Muega (Nov 22, 2014)

*Hi*

Hello

It's my first time here.
We have the same situation. But mine is longer.

I lodged my subclass 461 here in NZ last June 17 and since then I havent heard any single word from australian embassy.

I submitted all required documents listed in check lists except health insurance.

It's more than 5months but never contacted me and never heard any.
I sent email to helpline assistance they keep saying that the embassy will just contact the authorised representative once the decision has been made.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I know someone who got one recently that applied in Cairo. They got theirs in about 3.5 months.


----------



## manimehra22 (Oct 12, 2014)

Hi
I previously applied in 27 feb 2014 st australian high commision. I they refused my application. Decision date was 23 may 2014. Approximately 3 mnths.

I knw someone who got his visa in 3.5 months. 

But it usually takes 3-4 to mnths.. U should contact to australian ambessy with ur file reference number.. 

But plz keep update ur info..
Thanks
Mani


----------



## Hazel Muega (Nov 22, 2014)

Hello,

I'm just wondering why my subclass 461 application took too long and no one contacted me yet if there are some documents needed or even just telling me what is the problem

It's more than 5months since I lodged to australian embassy in NZ 

Please help what else I need to do to know my status or should I still wait but don't know until when. I don't even have any idea if it's already given to a case officer as no anyone contacted me yet.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

The best bet would be to call the embassy and ask what is happening with it as they are the only ones that can provide that information. 

5 months does seem long for a 461 visa.


----------



## manimehra22 (Oct 12, 2014)

Im agree with MISH.. U need to call ambessy to knw the reason bcoz 5mnths is too lobg..


----------



## manimehra22 (Oct 12, 2014)

Hazel Muega said:


> Hello
> 
> It's my first time here.
> We have the same situation. But mine is longer.
> ...


have u got ur visa or still waiting?? if yes then after how long time u got it?


----------



## SpicyMilky (Mar 5, 2015)

Hazel Muega said:


> Hello
> 
> It's my first time here.
> We have the same situation. But mine is longer.
> ...


Hi,

I wonder how long did it take for your processing time after all? I am in the same position now. I applied for same visa in the mid of Nov, 2014 and haven't received a single message from them. Tried to contact the embassy but was told to wait as the processing time for applications lodget in Auckland is 6 months.


----------



## staples.g83 (Mar 26, 2015)

Just wondering how everyone was getting on? Mine was submitted 12th Nov 2014, the fact that they state 2-3 months initially then tell you 6 months when you start to chase it is a tad frustrating...


----------



## SpicyMilky (Mar 5, 2015)

*More than frustrating*



staples.g83 said:


> Just wondering how everyone was getting on? Mine was submitted 12th Nov 2014, the fact that they state 2-3 months initially then tell you 6 months when you start to chase it is a tad frustrating...


Especially when they kindly suggest not to make any plans before visa is granted. You expect it to be processed 3 months and then..Da-dah - 6 months!. How can't you make plans if half of your family is already there?


----------



## Tryme5 (Feb 22, 2015)

Hi there ...
Could anyone please tell me what's "schedule 2 " is?
Thanks


----------



## Tryme5 (Feb 22, 2015)

Hi there 
Could anyone tell me what schedule 2 is?
Thanks


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

Tryme5 said:


> Hi there Could anyone tell me what schedule 2 is? Thanks


*Schedule 1* lists the visa classes and contains information such as where the application must be lodged, where the applicant must be at the time of lodgement , the visa application charges payable and forms required to make a valid application for each visa class. Many visas have specific additional requirements that have to be satisfied to make sure that the application is valid. These requirements are listed under each visa subclass.

*Schedule 2* contains most of the visa subclasses available in Australia. Each visa subclass has its own unique number and detailed criteria for eligibility.


----------



## Tryme5 (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks for reply... 
For NZ CITIZENS calling their family and partners .. What are schedule 1 and 2?
Thanks


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

Tryme5 said:


> Thanks for reply...
> For NZ CITIZENS calling their family and partners .. What are schedule 1 and 2?
> Thanks


It is several pages of quite technical legal jargon. What do you want to know specifically ?


----------



## Tryme5 (Feb 22, 2015)

I got refusal letter which says " you have to satisfy 1 or more clauses of schedule 2"?
Which one are they?


----------



## Tryme5 (Feb 22, 2015)

For SC 461


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Did the refusal letter say in what regard you didn't satisfy any clauses of schedule 2?

http://www.austlii.edu.au/au/legis/cth/consol_reg/mr1994227/sch2.html


----------



## staples.g83 (Mar 26, 2015)

SpicyMilky said:


> Especially when they kindly suggest not to make any plans before visa is granted. You expect it to be processed 3 months and then..Da-dah - 6 months!. How can't you make plans if half of your family is already there?


We were told around 2 weeks ago from TTServices that they had been processing November for around 2-3 weeks. I got an email from immigration in Auckland a week ago, saying they were currently processing the first week of November. Then TTServices told me today 'immigration have just started processing November' which implies that TTServices either fibbed to me 2 weeks ago, or its taking over a month to process one week.... hmmm....


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

Tryme5 said:


> I got refusal letter which says " you have to satisfy 1 or more clauses of schedule 2"?
> Which one are they?


I couldn't possibly answer this without seeing the refusal letter, but it obviously refers to one of the eligibility requirements.

Feel free to contact me directly, as I cannot provide specific advice on a public forum.

Or you can plow your way through sch. 2 of the migration regulations and try and make sense of it yourself:

http://www.austlii.edu.au/au/legis/cth/consol_reg/mr1994227/sch2.html


----------



## Jasonckelly (Mar 1, 2015)

staples.g83 said:


> We were told around 2 weeks ago from TTServices that they had been processing November for around 2-3 weeks. I got an email from immigration in Auckland a week ago, saying they were currently processing the first week of November. Then TTServices told me today 'immigration have just started processing November' which implies that TTServices either fibbed to me 2 weeks ago, or its taking over a month to process one week.... hmmm....


Just out of interest is your partner from a high risk country?


----------



## staples.g83 (Mar 26, 2015)

Jasonckelly said:


> Just out of interest is your partner from a high risk country?


Nope, English!


----------



## Jasonckelly (Mar 1, 2015)

Oh wow, that's a very long time.. I'm just about to lodge mine and was hoping 3 months at most! Did TTS give you any conformation when you lodged it at all etc?


----------



## SpicyMilky (Mar 5, 2015)

staples.g83 said:


> We were told around 2 weeks ago from TTServices that they had been processing November for around 2-3 weeks. I got an email from immigration in Auckland a week ago, saying they were currently processing the first week of November. Then TTServices told me today 'immigration have just started processing November' which implies that TTServices either fibbed to me 2 weeks ago, or its taking over a month to process one week.... hmmm....


Fingers crossed! At least we know that they have started Nov. I have impression that TT services has a bit of miscommunication with Au immigration as their information is different starting with checklist and ending with processing terms. Oh, and thank you, staples, for sharing the information.


----------



## Ash0z (Mar 31, 2015)

staples.g83 said:


> Just wondering how everyone was getting on? Mine was submitted 12th Nov 2014, the fact that they state 2-3 months initially then tell you 6 months when you start to chase it is a tad frustrating...


Hi

I submitted my onshore application (decision ready) for 461 visa on 6th March 2015 and surprisingly I got my visa on 26th March 2015. I am from a high risk country. I thought it would take 3-6 months but I got it within three weeks. I am really impressed with nz family relationship visa processing centre.

If a complete application is submitted along with all the necessary papers including police checks, medical and health insurance (if there is no reciprocal healthcare agreement with Australia) then I think the applications is processed really quickly. Best of luck everyone


----------



## SpicyMilky (Mar 5, 2015)

Ash0z said:


> Hi
> 
> I submitted my onshore application (decision ready) for 461 visa on 6th March 2015 and surprisingly I got my visa on 26th March 2015. I am from a high risk country. I thought it would take 3-6 months but I got it within three weeks. I am really impressed with nz family relationship visa processing centre.
> 
> If a complete application is submitted along with all the necessary papers including police checks, medical and health insurance (if there is no reciprocal healthcare agreement with Australia) then I think the applications is processed really quickly. Best of luck everyone


Congrats! Did you have a migrant agent by any chance or lodged your application yourself? I think migrant agents do this those 'decision ready' tricks that pushes their clients ahead. I provided all papers, checks, etc as well but being a mere mortal have to wait in a queue patiently


----------



## Ash0z (Mar 31, 2015)

SpicyMilky said:


> Congrats! Did you have a migrant agent by any chance or lodged your application yourself? I think migrant agents do this those 'decision ready' tricks that pushes their clients ahead. I provided all papers, checks, etc as well but being a mere mortal have to wait in a queue patiently


Thanks.. I lodged the application myself. Paying $2000-$3000 for this visa is too much. 461 is pretty straightforward visa. According to me if the case is not complicated then there is no need to use an migration agent. Although, I had to do lots of research. I took some help from this forum and other online forums and blogs. Gathering all the required information and preparing the application was bit hectic, but even if someone appoints an migration agent still they would need to do all these. In fact, I made a mistake with my credit card info, added an extra zero for which I had go through some extra hassle. If it was processed by an agent then maybe this kind mistake could be avoided. For peace of mind before submitting the application one can get the application checked by an agent for some fee (should be less than $1000).

Decision ready basically means when you lodge an application which is complete (no wrong information/nothing missing), includes statutory declaration from both partners, two 888 forms complete by Australian friends/relatives, police clearance from all the countries where the applicant lived 12 months or more, medical and health insurance, plus evidence of genuine and continuing relationship which should include evidence of financial aspects, social aspects, nature of household and nature of commitment. If all these documents are available then in the cover letter it should be written in caps "THIS APPLICATION IS DECISION READY''. Which basically tells the visa case officer that this application is 100% complete and all necessary documents are included in the application Not that complicated.

If you provided all required information then don't worry. It should be fine. Best of luck


----------



## Tryme5 (Feb 22, 2015)

AshOz , you are the luckiest person.
We hv applied for 461 as well in jan 2015, waiting for reply.. It's been more than 2 months.
Well, what evidence and documents you put which you think impacted good on your application?
Thanks


----------



## SpicyMilky (Mar 5, 2015)

*Form888?*



Ash0z said:


> Thanks.. I lodged the application myself. Paying $2000-$3000 for this visa is too much. 461 is pretty straightforward visa. According to me if the case is not complicated then there is no need to use an migration agent. Although, I had to do lots of research. I took some help from this forum and other online forums and blogs. Gathering all the required information and preparing the application was bit hectic, but even if someone appoints an migration agent still they would need to do all these. In fact, I made a mistake with my credit card info, added an extra zero for which I had go through some extra hassle. If it was processed by an agent then maybe this kind mistake could be avoided. For peace of mind before submitting the application one can get the application checked by an agent for some fee (should be less than $1000).
> 
> Decision ready basically means when you lodge an application which is complete (no wrong information/nothing missing), includes statutory declaration from both partners, two 888 forms complete by Australian friends/relatives, police clearance from all the countries where the applicant lived 12 months or more, medical and health insurance, plus evidence of genuine and continuing relationship which should include evidence of financial aspects, social aspects, nature of household and nature of commitment. If all these documents are available then in the cover letter it should be written in caps "THIS APPLICATION IS DECISION READY''. Which basically tells the visa case officer that this application is 100% complete and all necessary documents are included in the application Not that complicated.
> 
> If you provided all required information then don't worry. It should be fine. Best of luck


Thanks. Hope it won't take too long now anyway. However I wonder why did you use 888 form for as for subclass 461 visa it's not required (At least I didn't find it in any of checklists of this particular subclass?


----------



## Tigerali (Feb 24, 2015)

SpicyMilky said:


> Thanks. Hope it won't take too long now anyway. However I wonder why did you use 888 form for as for subclass 461 visa it's not required (At least I didn't find it in any of checklists of this particular subclass?


f you are married, please provide certified copies of
marriage certificate and evidence you are in a
genuine and continuing relationship.

I guess she did 888 in support of Evidence of genuine and continuing relationship


----------



## SpicyMilky (Mar 5, 2015)

Tigerali said:


> f you are married, please provide certified copies of
> marriage certificate and evidence you are in a
> genuine and continuing relationship.
> 
> I guess she did 888 in support of Evidence of genuine and continuing relationship


Interesting interpretation! I thought that share accounts, common house insurance and finally happy pictures with kisses and champagne would be more assuring but Australian immigration obviously passes by with a common sense of logic. Just being sarcastic to bureaucrats with all respect to your personality


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

SpicyMilky said:


> Interesting interpretation! I thought that share accounts, common house insurance and finally happy pictures with kisses and champagne would be more assuring but Australian immigration obviously passes by with a common sense of logic. Just being sarcastic to bureaucrats with all respect to your personality


I would be finding something more than the few things you have mentioned. Rember the onus is on the applicant to prove the application is genuine, so things like shared utility bills, the other partner listed as beneficiary on each other superannuation, etc, carry far more weight than a picture of a cozy couple kissing .
They may be illogical to you but remember they make the rules.


----------



## SpicyMilky (Mar 5, 2015)

*ha ha...*



aussiesteve said:


> I would be finding something more than the few things you have mentioned. Rember the onus is on the applicant to prove the application is genuine, so things like shared utility bills, the other partner listed as beneficiary on each other superannuation, etc, carry far more weight than a picture of a cozy couple kissing .
> They may be illogical to you but remember they make the rules.


Dear aussiesteve , 
With respect to Australians, let me give High Commission the cue that their onus to all applicants is to provide right guides in first row. False information can affect people life a lot and sadly Au embassy don't care at all
. They even bother to give you reply to your email after you had asked about it. No wonder that Kiwis make jokes about Aussies. All the latter cares is just money.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

SpicyMilky said:


> Dear aussiesteve ,
> With respect to Australians, let me give High Commission the cue that their onus to all applicants is to provide right guides in first row. False information can affect people life a lot and sadly Au embassy don't care at all
> . They even bother to give you reply to your email after you had asked about it. No wonder that Kiwis make jokes about Aussies. All the latter cares is just money.


Well everyone is entitled to their opinion, however I don't think this is the place for offensive remarks about Australians.


----------



## SpicyMilky (Mar 5, 2015)

aussiesteve said:


> Well everyone is entitled to their opinion, however I don't think this is the place for offensive remarks about Australians.


No way about AUSTRALIANS! About Australian Embassy. Feel the difference?


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

SpicyMilky said:


> No way about AUSTRALIANS! About Australian Embassy. Feel the difference?


I think you need to re read your post, as the way you have written it would indicate you are referring to all Australians.


----------



## SpicyMilky (Mar 5, 2015)

aussiesteve said:


> I think you need to re read your post, as the way you have written it would indicate you are referring to all Australians.


My apologies! My post is indicated exceptionally to to Au embassy bureaucrats. Love Oz people in general


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

SpicyMilky said:


> My apologies! My post is indicated exceptionally to to Au embassy bureaucrats. Love Oz people in general


OK, the sad part is that most of the staff at Australian Embassies and High Commissions are locally recruited, so people are usually suffering at the hands of their fellow nationals.


----------



## SpicyMilky (Mar 5, 2015)

aussiesteve said:


> OK, the sad part is that most of the staff at Australian Embassies and High Commissions are locally recruited, so people are usually suffering at the hands of their fellow nationals.


The sad part is that if I see something is wrong in my work, I go to my boss and say "look, can we do this or this to improve the situation". However this field apparently has a lack of communication. What annoys me most is that you can't get in touch with a real person. All they say is " write a feedback or write an email and we forward it to someone" God!


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

SpicyMilky said:


> The sad part is that if I see something is wrong in my work, I go to my boss and say "look, can we do this or this to improve the situation". However this field apparently has a lack of communication. What annoys me most is that you can't get in touch with a real person. All they say is " write a feedback or write an email and we forward it to someone" God!


The Department of Immigration has a very unique "culture".


----------



## Jasonckelly (Mar 1, 2015)

staples.g83 said:


> Nope, English!


Hey! i just posted mine off today, have you heard anything back yet?
I heard on another forum that the waiting time is now 2 months.


----------



## Tryme5 (Feb 22, 2015)

Hi there... I lodged my application in January 2015.... Still waiting for decision .... Anyone else waiting this long?


----------



## ohkay (Jul 14, 2015)

Tryme5 said:


> Hi there... I lodged my application in January 2015.... Still waiting for decision .... Anyone else waiting this long?


We applied in April and rang them today (as its 3 months today) to see how our application was going...and TTS said the Australian Embassy are only just processing January 2015 now. 
Told our application will take 6months or even longer....
Wondering if you have heard anything about your application yet?


----------



## SpicyMilky (Mar 5, 2015)

Took for me 6 months to get my visa


----------



## ohkay (Jul 14, 2015)

staples.g83 said:


> Just wondering how everyone was getting on? Mine was submitted 12th Nov 2014, the fact that they state 2-3 months initially then tell you 6 months when you start to chase it is a tad frustrating...


Hi there, was just wondering if you got your visa, and how long it took in the end  Thanks


----------



## capitalc (Mar 16, 2016)

Hi everyone. I'm a Canadian, and I posted my application on January 15, 2016. Yesterday was the two month mark. How long have you been waiting for? Has anyone been approved lately, and how long did it take?

The last communication I received was a letter from DIBP on January 20th saying they have received my application, but that the processing time at the Auckland post is 6 months. I called TTS to enquire about this, and they still said 2-3 months is standard, but can reach 6 months.


----------



## MsSellah (Jun 7, 2016)

capitalc said:


> Hi everyone. I'm a Canadian, and I posted my application on January 15, 2016. Yesterday was the two month mark. How long have you been waiting for? Has anyone been approved lately, and how long did it take?
> 
> The last communication I received was a letter from DIBP on January 20th saying they have received my application, but that the processing time at the Auckland post is 6 months. I called TTS to enquire about this, and they still said 2-3 months is standard, but can reach 6 months.


Hi,

Applied for this 461 visa on March 2nd,2016 from Nairobi,Kenya (High risk country). Assigned a CO on 21st April and asked for additional information. Completed medicals on 18th May. On June 7th,2016,CO advises me that medicals have been cleared and that the application will be finalized soon. Will update as soon as it is finalized.

Sellah.


----------



## capitalc (Mar 16, 2016)

MsSellah said:


> Hi,
> 
> Applied for this 461 visa on March 2nd,2016 from Nairobi,Kenya (High risk country). Assigned a CO on 21st April and asked for additional information. Completed medicals on 18th May. On June 7th,2016,CO advises me that medicals have been cleared and that the application will be finalized soon. Will update as soon as it is finalized.
> 
> Sellah.


Sellah, Thanks for the info. Happy to hear that your visa is being processed so quickly. Wish I could share in the good news.

Unfortunately for me, I am still waiting to be assigned a case officer after almost five months. I have also not received any application updates from TTService or the Australian Consulate in Auckland.

I think the processing centre I applied to in Auckland, New Zealand is backed up longer than most since it is the New Zealand partnership visa. Makes sense... but should have been disclosed on official government websites or application centre websites BEFORE applying. This would probably decrease the number of applications submitted to the Auckland Australian Consulate to a more manageable amount if people know the processing time frame is double.

For others considering applying from within New Zealand, I advise against it unless you have lots of time/no other option. Apparently it would have been processed faster if I had applied from within Australia.


----------



## MsSellah (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi Capitalc,

I totally agree. Each embassy should provide a more accurate processing time frame on their websites based on their individual circumstances. Some embassies like Pretoria,New Delhi etc do but others like the Nairobi embassy just refer you to the global standard processing times. When i applied in Nairobi,i couldn't find any information about people applying for this particular visa in Africa so i just assumed it'll take ages. I'm actually quite surprised at the progress of my application. I hope you get a CO soon and things will pick up from there.

Sellah.


----------



## MsSellah (Jun 7, 2016)

capitalc said:


> Sellah, Thanks for the info. Happy to hear that your visa is being processed so quickly. Wish I could share in the good news.
> 
> Unfortunately for me, I am still waiting to be assigned a case officer after almost five months. I have also not received any application updates from TTService or the Australian Consulate in Auckland.
> 
> ...


Just a quick update. I got my 461 visa granted today. The processing time was 3 months and 20 days


----------



## richkenny17 (Feb 3, 2017)

MsSellah said:


> Just a quick update. I got my 461 visa granted today. The processing time was 3 months and 20 days


Congrats on the approval, bet your there now!
When you got your visa granted, when was the start date? Date of entry or date of issue?

Rich


----------



## MsSellah (Jun 7, 2016)

richkenny17 said:


> Congrats on the approval, bet your there now!
> When you got your visa granted, when was the start date? Date of entry or date of issue?
> 
> Rich


Thanks  Date of issue/grant is the start date. Mine was 22 June 2016 and it expires in 22 June 2021


----------



## ohkay (Jul 14, 2015)

richkenny17 said:


> Congrats on the approval, bet your there now!
> When you got your visa granted, when was the start date? Date of entry or date of issue?
> 
> Rich


We have been living in Auz since November 2015
The visa grant date was the approval date...so we were approved and granted on the 28 October. Booked our flights for 2 weeks later. 
So have your money ready to buy your tickets, it will be all go once you get your approval! 
Hope it happens soon for you, waiting is horrible.


----------



## richkenny17 (Feb 3, 2017)

ohkay said:


> We have been living in Auz since November 2015
> The visa grant date was the approval date...so we were approved and granted on the 28 October. Booked our flights for 2 weeks later.
> So have your money ready to buy your tickets, it will be all go once you get your approval!
> Hope it happens soon for you, waiting is horrible.


Good stuff! 
There's no rush for us to be honest, we have applied plenty of time before we plan to go, just purely because of how long we have seen it take people to get their visa's issued.
Really looking forward to it though, was in Queensland in October and absolutely loved it.

Rich


----------



## manimehra22 (Oct 12, 2014)

Hi
Any idea for processing time from sydney office for 461 visa.. standard processing time is 3 months. Any experience from sydney office plz comment..


----------



## richkenny17 (Feb 3, 2017)

I got an email from DIBP today, telling me they have received my application, but also told me the processing time is up to 6 months!
Good job there's no rush


----------



## manimehra22 (Oct 12, 2014)

richkenny17 said:


> I got an email from DIBP today, telling me they have received my application, but also told me the processing time is up to 6 months!
> Good job there's no rush


Hi richkenny
Where did you applied offshore at UK embassy or onshore in Australia ?


----------



## richkenny17 (Feb 3, 2017)

I applied at TTS Auckland in New Zealand


----------



## manimehra22 (Oct 12, 2014)

richkenny17 said:


> I applied at TTS Auckland in New Zealand


Specially from auckland it takes 6+ months. I heard from others forums. Gud luck mate..


----------

